# Donna the Dead claims her 1st victim?



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

Halloween humor is probably a fitting category for my true story today. I recently purchased Donna the Dead. Naturally, I had to get her out of the box and check out my purchase. I decided that I was going to put her in the living room window that looks out on our front porch to "surprise" my wife when she came home from work this morning. Well, I think she found it more funny than scary, but this is where the story gets good.

I took my son fishing for a few hours today. When we returned, my wife was laughing and telling me about what we had missed. She was sitting on the couch in the living room and heard a man talking outside. This went on for several minutes, and she just passed it off as company at the neighbor's house. Then, there was a knock at our door. 

A man introduced himself as a surveyor from our insurance company. [which we did get a letter about a few days earlier] He said: "I was talking to the lady in the window, but...." My wife then said: "that's one of our Halloween props." To which he replied..."well I know that now!" I laugh myself silly wondering what the conversation was about until he realized his mistake! Maybe he thought she was our Goth daughter!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Wait so the man was talking to a doll? Was he high?


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

Halloween King:

Yes, he was talking to the prop through the opened screen window. I would have loved to heard it! I asked my wife the same question you asked- was he high? Then I asked if he was an older guy and she said no, he was probably in his late twenties.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

._. thats creepy.

It reminds me of something from a horror movie, Like a child talking to a creepy woman standing in a corner or something.

*looks at Donna* She scares me at times, but i love her. LoL
-Anthony


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

would have been real funny if you heard him ask if she was single.........


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

HAHA!
We'll never know what he said. We can only imagine and fill in the blanks.
Maybe the poor guy was just seriously overworked....or forgot his glasses that day.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Well as long as he respects her in the morning or has her back before halloween.............sorry,i have to much imagination,so i won't go there....LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh, that is too funny!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

HH, that was a funny story. We got a Donna the Dead, too, we'll have to keep an eye on her flirting with insurance guys.

DL, we made a crashing witch that was attached to a pole on our patio some 15 years ago in Arizona. She was stolen from us sometime during the day. Late at night we heard a noise on the patio and she had returned. We guessed that someone had taken her on a date, hopefully respected her, and brought her back before curfew!


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Thats funnny i wish i could heard that conversation.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh if you could do it again, it would be fun to hide behind her and talk back. "-)


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm.
Ya know, now that I think about it, I could try to scare the mailman!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh is that funny!!!!


----------



## Pure Evil Model: D (Jul 9, 2007)

Ha Great. I had to google "Donna the Dead" to get how real or not this prop looked. I could see the mistake looking from sunny outdoors through a window screen,


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

OhmyGAWD thats funny! Reminds me of a Mr Magoo episode....


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Ohh that is too good!!!


----------

